
One Cloud Broker to bring them all and in the darkness bind them - Vasago
http://www.fortycloud.com
======
marcosdumay
So, in other words, they'll rent your cloud resources for you, and mange all
your keys and everything.

Great, so now they can alert you if any of "your" they are managing is
compromised. But who'll alert you if their account is compromised?

Way to much trouble to put all your eggs on the same basket. It would be
simpler to just get locked-in in a single cloud provider, and cut the middle
men.

~~~
Vasago
Not exactly. No need to share with us any keys etc. Even if you choose to be
"locked-in" into a single cloud provider you may have security challenges,
like: working with multiple regions, enforcing access control policies that
are inline with your AD etc.

The Cloud Infrastructure Security Broker can help you address those challenges
in a very effective way.

------
jdubs
I had to click too many times and watch a video to figure out what fortycloud
does.

~~~
Vasago
Let me try and help with that: FortyCloud is a Cloud Infrastructure Security
Broker providing an abstract security layer that is easy to control and
configure and is not limited to specific cloud platform. The FortyCloud
solution encompasses a variety of security elements including remote VPN
access, encryption of data in transit, firewall policy and automation, access
control and real-time monitoring.

~~~
lbo1
... Not making it better, to be honest

